# Sayoc Kali Seminar in March 30... Santa Ana, CA



## Guro_Jeff (Feb 26, 2003)

I will be conducting a Sayoc Kali seminar in Santa Ana, California on March 30!

Date:       March 30, 2003
Time:       10:30am till 4:30pm
Location:   Southwest Senior Citizens      
            Center of Santa Ana
            2201 W McFadden Avenue
            Santa Ana, California
Cost:       $75 cash payable at the door
Contact:    Joey Pena (562) 423-8248
Email:      gurojeff@yahoo.com

I think this will be one of my biggest events to date in California, and I sincerely hope to meet lots of new faces as well as some old ones!!

respects, Guro Jeff

http://www.tribalbladefightingarts.com


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

